# Homeless Shelter Review



## NoichNoichNoich (Jul 2, 2021)

I just wanted to give my two cents on a men's homeless shelter in Kansas City, Missouri. It's called Shelter KC and it's at 1502 Cherry St. Overall it's a decent place to stay, but beware. They like to peach the gospel a lot. In fact, you have to sit through chapel after dinner. It's mandatory. They make you go out all day (which is probably standard, idk). You have to be back in the afternoon between 3-4. Finally you can't keep you're cell phone or other electronics with you.


----------

